# Utah outdoor heros



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Jeffrey Grandison "Mr Ptarmigan

https://www.hcn.org/40years/contest...ng-west/a-deer-is-a-deer-and-an-elk-is-an-elk

.


----------

